# Geckos



## ddvw123abc (May 6, 2009)

Which should I get a Leopard or a Crested. Also should I get them from petco? Also can two leopard geckos live together? Because Petco sometimes has things like get Leopards for 20 dollars each and that would save me some money. Just wondering. P.S. I have never had a lizard.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> Which should I get a Leopard or a Crested. Also should I get them from petco? Also can two leopard geckos live together? Because Petco sometimes has things like get Leopards for 20 dollars each and that would save me some money. Just wondering. P.S. I have never had a lizard.


Well let me ask you this do you like the looks of coconut or sand? 1st thing 1st what do you know about them to start with?

Young leopards can be harder to care for for 1st timers they only eat live food, where cresties will eat live, &amp; baby food fruit, also there is a mix food just for cresties so.

Leopards need a little more heat then cresties, cresties can be happy with room temp of high 50's - high 80, but about the same.

Danny


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2009)

WHatever you get make sure you have done plenty of research and you have your enclosure set up before you get them. I have two leapord geckos and if you find them that cheap they must be babies. Leapord geckos should not be kept on sand, especially babies. Ceramic tile works great though. They also should not be kept together. Leapord geckos need live food so you will have to maintain some type of feeder insects. Do a google search on both, just type in leapord gecko care sheet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

Well I should of said Cal-sand and not just sand, there are a lot of thing to use for them, 1st thing to do is go read a book on them ask around or go to ACReptiles.com he puts out some good info.

Danny


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2009)

Stay away from that cal sand if you feel you must use sand. Use play sand or pool sand.


----------



## ddvw123abc (May 8, 2009)

But can I keep crested geckos together?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

Why not cal-sand? what happy with it for you, Iv used it for years no probs, so why are you so hard on it? &lt;_&lt; do you have stocks in play sand?  

Cresties yes and no All geckos can be keeped in groups but only 1 male and 2-3 females.

Danny


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> Why not cal-sand? what happy with it for you, Iv used it for years no probs, so why are you so hard on it? &lt;_&lt; do you have stocks in play sand?  Cresties yes and no All geckos can be keeped in groups but only 1 male and 2-3 females.
> 
> Danny


Impaction and it is simply a waste of money. Every care sheet I have read says not to use it as of late. I have heard most people say no sand at all with leapord geckos.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> Impaction and it is simply a waste of money. Every care sheet I have read says not to use it as of late. I have heard most people say no sand at all with leapord geckos.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2009)

The reason for using play or pool sand is because of the shape of the individual sand particles, they are shaped in a way to NOT cause impaction. You're the only person I have ever heard that said play or pool sand has a greater risk of impaction. But anyways, no sand is advisable for leapord geckos. Cal sand/vit sand is proven to have more of an impaction risk!

http://homepage.mac.com/exoticdvm/reptile/PhotoAlbum181.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/210...-impaction.html

http://www.thereptilefile.com/forum/index.php?topic=826.0

http://www.thereptilefile.com/forum/index.php?topic=826.0


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2009)

This is geting old &lt;_&lt; what I have been told by friends and breeder of beardies that you run a risk of impaction with any sands, cal, paly, but cal-sand are the lester evil, now leopards papers are one of the top things to use with breeding groups.

B) Now go to a rep show and as the breeders you see there what they use and you will find some that use this, and then so that use that, then some that use something eles. And ask them what kind of reps they keep then ask why they use what they use, ok.

P.S. I have stock in cal-sands :lol: 

Danny


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2009)

So hey what kind of Gecko are you going to get?

Danny


----------



## ddvw123abc (May 10, 2009)

most likely a Crested because they can be put together


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> most likely a Crested because they can be put together


Males will fight after about the 8month and thats about when you can sex them, just a note I have'nt had any fight at all, but if you end up with more boys you could try to trade them.

Danny


----------



## ddvw123abc (May 13, 2009)

Yeah my parents said I should start out with one juivie which I will put in a Kritter Keeper then move it into a big tank which I need to get a screen covering for and patch up a crack and a hole.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 13, 2009)

Actually cal-sand is worse because the gecko will more likely eat it because of the calcium inside it...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2009)

friendofgeckos said:


> Actually cal-sand is worse because the gecko will more likely eat it because of the calcium inside it...


Well I don't know none of my leo's like eating the cal-sand/ vit-sand, for when they eat if they miss they always spit the sand out, they don't seam to like the tast.  But that what I've seen with mine IDK what there doing when I'm not looking maybe there laping it up like A puppy :lol: 

Danny


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> Yeah my parents said I should start out with one juivie which I will put in a Kritter Keeper then move it into a big tank which I need to get a screen covering for and patch up a crack and a hole.


what size is your big tank? A note cresties like tell houseing so you can stand A 10gal on 1 end so its taller, just a thought for you


----------



## ddvw123abc (May 15, 2009)

Yeah I know to put it upright. Also its really big way big enough to house more than 2 cresteds


----------

